# New ISTP here.



## Nitsuj (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey everyone, I've been lurking on this forum for a while and I thought I'd finally sign up.

Hi


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Nitsuj and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum Nitsuj. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

Welcome welcome welcome... to the land of people with nothing else to do...

Enjoy your stay and don't mess with me. I bite. :bored:


----------



## Nitsuj (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks for the warm welcome 

You don't want to bite me, though. I have AIDS.


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. I like you xSTPs. I hope you will have fun.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

Nitsuj said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome
> 
> You don't want to bite me, though. I have AIDS.


I have AIDS (Anti-Idiot Dick Sucker) too...


----------



## s1ng4m3 (Jun 29, 2009)

Yay for not lurking anymore!


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

yeh for sensors and dick sucking!


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome fellow ISTP. How would you like to join my ISTP assassination squad? It'll allow you to do a lot of lurking. Roland787 will give you gummy bears upon registration.


----------



## sooner (Jun 30, 2009)

Nitsuj said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome
> 
> You don't want to bite me, though. I have AIDS.



What city do you live in? So i know not to buy prostitutes there.:happy:


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## NewSoul (Mar 27, 2009)

Hiya person!


----------



## Rushing Wind (Jun 22, 2009)

Nitsuj. Way to sign up. I like the opinions of SPs, and we need a few more here. see you around :happy:


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Nitsuj. Do your best not to fall to the dark side. I'll be watching in case you do. o.o


----------



## treesee (Jun 14, 2009)

Nitsuj said:


> Hey everyone, I've been lurking on this forum for a while and I thought I'd finally sign up.
> 
> Hi


Interesting... I have been lurking you for a few days... jk..........................................................?


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

yeah we definetly need more SPs, especially ISTPs. hello, welcome, and may you have long days and pleasant nights.


once you join mcgoogles squad of assassins, i shall shower you in gummi bears.


----------



## Antagonist (Mar 27, 2009)

Nitsuj. Hmm...


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Greetings Nitsuj! Welcome to PersonalityCafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum! We hope you have a great time with us. Sorry about your AIDS condition... I don't know what to say about that.:sad:


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

WickedQueen said:


> Welcome welcome welcome... to the land of people with nothing else to do...
> 
> Enjoy your stay and don't mess with me. I bite. :bored:



She's horrid!


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Hello and Welcome,

Glad you can join us. As you've deducted, we have quite a sense of humour over here. :laughing:


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello and Welcome :wink:


----------

